# Feasability of this partial?



## Minuet (Aug 16, 2010)

I sketched up a concept for a partial suit, as sort of a "One day, I might wanna make this" sort of thing.

http://l33tsaber.deviantart.com/#/d2whwoe

How workable do you think the design is?  Will it be possible to do it mostly with feathers (and what quantity of said feathers would I need), or would some/all of it have to be done in plush instead?


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 16, 2010)

There would be so many feathers, you would die.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 16, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> There would be so many feathers, you would die.


 Literally or metaphorically?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess it would work. I would recommend foam instead of paper mache. It will be a lot more durable that way. Other then that, It looks solid from the details your gave. Not sure how you would attach the feathers on, but I'm sure if you think about it long enough you will get something.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Literally or metaphorically?


 

As in financially. That would cost you a small fortune.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> As in financially. That would cost you a small fortune.


 Yowch.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh man. That's totally gorgeous. You should do it. There's a dude at our faire who has a costume maid entirely of feathers... looks a little funky because it's all muffin-top like with just super thin tights as the legs, so it looks funny. xD But your idea looks gorgeous. DO IT. XD


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> There would be so many feathers, you would die.



YOU can't even make a tail, shut up.


It is a very workable design. Not the crazy I want wings/padding/moving jaw/electronics/LED everything/and N.F.T fur! Totally doable.
Trying to swap out faux fur fabric for short glossy feathers would cut down on the difficulty, and for larger feathers I would use foamies to make feathers or fabric feathers. They will last you longer. Add on some gloves that you can repaint like http://www.amazon.com/Bird-Dragon-Talons-Black-Accessory/dp/B000LTQI8S and a bit of lurking on the LiveJournal club "Fursuit" and you should be able to make it.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

Sound advice.  *takes notes*


----------



## Saiya (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering how an owl fursuit would look like^^ It's very cool. I'm just starting out on fursuiting myself so not much advice i can give, but the suit is very doable. And i believe feathers wouldnt be THAT expensive would they? I mean I would think fabric would be more expensive.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

If you got crappy craft feathers, maybe not. But it would take near forever to put them all on.

EDIT:

Here, this may be helpful to you: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2533653.html#cutid1


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If you got crappy craft feathers, maybe not. But it would take near forever to put them all on.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here, this may be helpful to you: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2533653.html#cutid1



Ooh, very helpful.  And that way, I wouldn't have to worry about precisely matching feather and fur colors if the feathers are made out of the fur itself.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Literally or metaphorically?


 
If you got real feathers, without ventilation, the dust would kill you.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> If you got real feathers, without ventilation, the dust would kill you.


 Oh.  (Perhaps another reason to go for the feathers-made-out-of-plush technique, then.)


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

Unless you find a chicken and de-feather him yourself... which I can give you all sorts of reason why not to do that, Feathers you get form the store are pre-cleaned and in most cases, pre-painted.

My biggest concern with feathers would be the price. nice feathers cost money, and that's just a small bag of them.


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Links of interest:
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/1169924.html
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2788004.html#cutid1
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/974452.html#cutid1
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4174669.html
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2417187.html#cutid1


If used carefully faux fur can look like feathers, be cheaper, more durable, etc.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

If he gets REAL feathers.
FEATHERS, the things on BIRDS, have DUST in them to keep bugs from biting the BIRDS and water from ruining the FEATHERS.
If you inhale that DUST, you won't be able to BREATHE, something you need to do to prevent you from DYING.

If he were to use real feathers, to build them, precautions could be taken. Making it outside, or in an open garage, while wearing a painters mask, he would be fine. They're maybe $5 for a 12 pack. But its wearing it that would prove to be the issue.

And I can't sew. Oh no?
I can work with metal, and I can work with random junk.
I HATE all kinds of needles, sewing needles included.
But I am an expert of sorts on how to NOT DIE.

Bird dust is not the most hazardous material I have dealt with, but its like saying bleach is less dangerous than anthrax. It is, but you still shouldn't drink it.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

....
My god you two are stupid........


----------



## Jude (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> *YOU* are a *DUMBASS* as you don't seen to *GRASP* the *CONCEPT* that they tend to *WASH* the feathers *BEFORE PACKAGING THEM*.
> 
> YOU KNOW NOTHING OF ANYTHING. GET THE FLYING FUCK OFF MY FORUMS YOU RETARDED DUMBSHIT.


 
After browsing these forums for a few days I've learned that half the members are extremely nice and helpful and the other half are, well, like you. It's a shame.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

Wowzers... lots of capslock going on here - don't make me separate you two and send you to your rooms without any supper.  (And I'm a she, by the way.  Fair assumption considering the demographics of the fandom and that the proposed suit would incorporate a vest and bowtie, but just a friendly reminder nonetheless.)


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh.
I'm sorry. Your ref looked like a guy. Not a very manly guy, but still.

Irregaurdless, I think I have something for the gloves. 
If you've ever been on a bus (school bus pops into Mind first) that doesn't have the cloth seats. It'll have some plasticy fake leather stuff. Really hard and has a funny texture on it.
If you could paint it, spray paint would work so long as it isn't soaked, it would look like bird skin.

If you want to put claws, depending if they're just for ascetics or if they should have some strength behind them, corregated sheet metal would work great. If you can cut it and bend it around your finger. (when puttin it in the gloves, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! PUT ELECTRICAL TAPE ON THE EDGE ON TE METAL! THAT THING CUTS!!!!)


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

You put another layer of the leather stuff in the fingers. And corregated sheet metal. Is that painted, thin aluminium that sheds are made from.
You can go to the <insert local place to buy sheet metal> and ask for the clippings. You use the electrical tape so you can adjust the bad size to where you want it.

You obviously shouldn't be retarded about adjusting it.

Besides that, tetanus is a bacterial infection that is caused by exposure to DEEP MUSCLE. the fingers don't have muscles. The Muscles in your arm and hand pull tendons to move the fingers. It could be a Nast cut, yes. But tetanus? No.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't really have the means to get to a wherever-you-get-sheet-metal-place anyway.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes.
The thumb us the only finger that has muscles in it.
That is why it's not *technically* a finger.
If you try to move any finger in a direction other that in and out (unaided) the only one that can do it is the index finger and that is done by the hand muscles.

And if you can buy them, great. Go ahead, it may be best for legal reasons anyways because the metal claws, depending on where you live, can be considered a weapon.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

My fingers have been cut but rust wads shaped like nails.
It's like having a splinter because the rust stays in there.
That's the worst part.
No tetanus, no infection.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm done with this discussion here.

This was neither of our threads.
Minuet, if you're good with leather and metal, make them, you will like the way it fits better. Just don't glue the glove to your hand. Try using latex gloves and then the leather stuff.

If you're not good with metal, then Jessie is right, you would end up injuring yourself.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

Either way, I'm about due (maybe overdue) for booster shots, so the less sharp painful things the better.


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll add my two cents:

You can get a bag of feathers for around $3. But like 10 or 12 of them in the colors you need or dye them in fabric dye. It's easy to sew feathers. I have, before. You just need a needle and thread to go through the hard center. It also allows for movement.

I think a ton of feathers swaying around on some pants would be absolutely gorgeous. 

Otherwise, you can buy a feather boa for lots of feathers for cheap. To attach them you simply hot glue the very ends, then sew it to your pants. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'll add my two cents:
> 
> You can get a bag of feathers for around $3. But like 10 or 12 of them in the colors you need or dye them in fabric dye. It's easy to sew feathers. I have, before. You just need a needle and thread to go through the hard center. It also allows for movement.
> 
> ...


 
Okey-dokey, artichokey~!


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2010)

For the love of god don't use metal for claws. 

I work with metal all the time as a sculptor and it's an assinine material for claws. Use sculpey. There's no reason to complicate the process and get shittier results. Sheet metal is thin, easily bent, and can easily cut you or any small child you give a high-five to. It's like attatching razor blades to your fingers and then expecting it to be ok around ren faires and cons and CHILDREN. Think of the children. We mustn't shred the children.

So sculpey claws on pleather hand/gloves, (and you can add more pleather for ridges sort of like this: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4048436.html )
real feathers or fake feathers, etc. Air brushing would look really good on a suit like this. You may consider it or hiring an qir brush artist to do it.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 20, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> For the love of god don't use metal for claws.
> 
> I work with metal all the time as a sculptor and it's an assinine material for claws. Use sculpey. There's no reason to complicate the process and get shittier results. Sheet metal is thin, easily bent, and can easily cut you or any small child you give a high-five to. It's like attatching razor blades to your fingers and then expecting it to be ok around ren faires and cons and CHILDREN. Think of the children. We mustn't shred the children.
> 
> ...


 
Sculpey makes sense.  Know any good tricks for not leaving fingerprints  in it?


----------



## Jesie (Aug 20, 2010)

Try a wet paper-towel, or something smooth to rub it down with like the shaft of a screwdriver or the glass on your phone.


----------

